# snow removal in New Jersey



## luckyLandscapin (Nov 25, 2005)

how do I go about pricing residential driveways with snowblowers commercial parking lots with plow and snowblowing walkways? salting?


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

the average drive in eastern pa only gets around 35...most of the time the reason they are done only so landscapers dnt lose much bussiness in the summer and i do a prfesor of mine so i can get an A lol but other then that i wouldnt be doing them lol...but around 35 for driveways..now i charge 25 cents per lb of salt i get it in bags a lot easier fro me and find an hourly rate you like and figure how long it will take to do the lot and then go from there...i do 125 dollars per lot and go from there....but thats me...

good luck man


----------



## demetrios007 (Sep 30, 2004)

I dont think your gonna be able to compete with others if your doing driveways with snowblowers. Off the top of my head I would think you'd have to have them lined up pretty tight and a quick load/unload system to be effective. On residentials you have to take into account the ease of the layout, and the time factor. Also do they want shoveling of walks and or salt


----------



## QuadRacer041 (Sep 1, 2003)

I live in north jersey and I try to get about $125 or so an hour when plowing. I dont know what everbody else is charging but I wont even touch the easiest driveway for less the $40 now. I have a good amount of work to keep me busy so I can be a little picky now.


----------



## prizeprop (Jan 16, 2004)

Where in NJ are you? We do the typical driveway(approx. 50-60 foot x 2 car width) driveways and walks with snow blowers because theres usually a car in the drive or its difficult to plow.We charge a minimum of $75.00 for 2"-5"of snow. Middlesex county, NJ.


----------

